# Baler Chain Adjustment



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Going through our JD 467 before putting it away until next season. Checking the chains now while referring to the technical manual.

The tech manual states the following for adjusting the slack in the lower drive roll chain:

"Push idler down against the chain to a spec of 5-10 lbs force."

Question that I have is how do you measure "force" while pushing down on the idler?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've always just pushed idler down until it contacted chain then tighten nut on idler retaining bolt. To me the important thing is ""don't over-tighten chain"". Over-tightening chain accelerates chain wear. 5-10 #s force isn't much force.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

32-0-0 said:


> "Push idler down against the chain to a spec of 5-10 lbs force."
> Question that I have is how do you measure "force" while pushing down on the idler?


If you can't use a fish scale to turn push-down into pull-down, stand on bathroom scale while pushing down: push down until you lower the reading on the scale by the desired amount. Have used the same thing to torque stuff when correct tools not available (must take length of tool into factor when using this crude method). May not be worth it in your case, but that is HOW it can be done

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

About as much force as a gallon of milk weighs....


----------

